# Wet weather shoes (SPD) (small two screw) (or other cleats)



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Ok, around here, we don't get a lot of below freezing weather, although many frosty nights, but a lot of wet weather in the winter, mid 30's to mid 40's

I got some Shimano MT60 shoes that were supposed to have Goretex. They did ok in the rain, but did eventually get pretty wet. And I think they have suede, which is an odd mix with Goretex.

I've been using "bog" and related neoprene shoes around the yard which I really like, and it would be great if they came in cycling shoes, but it would take a significant redesign of the compliant top of the shoes.

I'd prefer low top, but might consider high top.

So, what is recommended. 

Specific shoes vs shoe covers?

I'm using the little SPD cleats, but for general interest, you can suggest alternatives for Look and other cleats.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a pair of Specialized Defrosters that I used to commute in the PNW. They have a neoprene cuff and as long as I rolled my socks below the cuff, my feet were dry. I had the MTB version and SPD pedals so I could walk when I got to work. FWIW, a fendered bike with a mudflap on the front fender will go far to keep your feet dry in the rain. Most of the water that hits your shoes comes from the front wheel.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I use shoe covers - and have five pairs of usable shoes. If one pair does get wet, then I always have another dry pair for the next day. Usually shoe covers do the job, though if there is a lot of water on the roads some gets through the cleat area (SPDs).


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

I bought a pair of these Northwave boots with MTB cleats and have used them for the past two winters. I have been out in rain and temps as low as 18F, and my feet have never gotten wet or cold. I do switch to lightweight ski socks in the winter months, so I'm sure that helps. 

I usually switch my pedals over in mid-November and use the boots until the end of March.

These are the ones I have - wiggle.com | Northwave Fahrenheit GTX (Gore-Tex) Winter Road Shoes | Road Cycling Shoes


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for some of the shoe suggestions. $200 shoes? Hmmm :-s



bigbill said:


> Most of the water that hits your shoes comes from the front wheel.


Ahh, yes. I've been avoiding rain riding lately, and had forgotten about road spray on the shoes. I was thinking of a fender to block that spray that comes off of the top of the front wheel, and up into one's face.

Many of the fenders I've seen lately are short.

Simply covering the rear rack helps a lot in the back.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

CliffordK said:


> I got some Shimano MT60 shoes that were supposed to have Goretex. They did ok in the rain, but did eventually get pretty wet. And I think they have suede, which is an odd mix with Goretex.


It may be that the water was coming in via your socks rather than through the Goretex lining. If your leg gets wet the water will just run down into your shoes.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I use Shimano H2O Tarmac (I think renamed to H2O Asphalt) covers. They're flawless everywhere ahead of the ankle area. It is true that water can still come down your leg unless you perhaps, run leg warmers over the shoe covers. Worked for me although I looked goofy. I don't think any offering has a good seal because it'd probably be too tight for comfort.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

bigbill said:


> I have a pair of Specialized Defrosters that I used to commute in the PNW. They have a neoprene cuff and as long as I rolled my socks below the cuff, my feet were dry. I had the MTB version and SPD pedals so I could walk when I got to work. FWIW, a fendered bike with a mudflap on the front fender will go far to keep your feet dry in the rain. Most of the water that hits your shoes comes from the front wheel.


Well, I decided to try a pair of Specialized Defrosters. Just arrived today. I'm ready to try them out... except I don't really like the rain. But, I'm sure I'll get the chance to get them wet soon enough.

I decided against shoe covers as most seemed optimzed for "road" shoes not SPD shoes, and the whole point of SPD cleats was to get shoes that I could ride with and walk around with for a few hours between stops.


----------

